# Commericals



## starl (Aug 28, 2004)

Anyone seen the: Be Big! Be Meaty! Be Frank! commericals...
Gotta wonder about the person behind these... my husband and I are not interested in that brand at all now .. those commericals are a turn off.

Expedia - the surfing commerical - anyone know who the surf instructor is? he looks familiar and it's driving me nuts!

The Village - I like the director, but there's nothing more irritating then a preview that doesn't tell you anything! I figure I'll wait till it's out on DVD.

Sky Captain - the set and effects look fascinating! They could do a great Doc Savage movie!!! I hope the movie is as good as it looks

ok, saturday night - I'm a bit bored...


----------



## dscheste (Aug 29, 2004)

> The Village - I like the director, but there's nothing more irritating then a preview that doesn't tell you anything! I figure I'll wait till it's out on DVD.




Forget it. Even watching the movie does not tell you much.

Bad, Bad, Bad movie. Bunch of modern criminals seclude themselves somewhere in PA and live like in 1800....   I wonder where they pick places like that.


----------

